# Africanized Bee Removal



## sleepy (Nov 23, 2014)

THREAD NECRO!




txbeeguy said:


> One of the two or three gallon plastic, pump-up garden sprayers with a wand spray nozzle is what I use. That, and a dishwashing soap like Dawn or Ivory mixed with water so that it's very susdy (maybe a 1:7 mixture). This will kill them quickly and leave the equipment useable almost immediately (as soon as it dries).


I have done a lot of bee removals (mostly africanized).

I have used all concentrations of soapy water, 1:10 1:5 1:1 etc.

None of this seems to work very effectively.

I am currently battling with a swarm that is inside a brick wall cavity.

The owners are not willing to let me break the walls to reach the swarm (the nest spans at least 2x2 metres) 
My first choice would be to apply some type of bee repellent to allow the bees to swarm.

Then I would try to seal up the hole to prevent further infestation.

However the bees are in an office building and the people an not work.
I need a way to get them out / gone asap..


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd leave the job to someone else. The owner doesn't want to allow for appropriate removal so I'd pass on the job. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

A few options...

1. Run them out of the cavity with beego (butyeric acid)
2. Slowly fill the cavity with sand (hopefully running the bees out in the process)

...either of the above will put lots of bees in the air...if they are bad tempered to start with, they will be more of a problem. In either case, I'd have a queen in a cage and/or a frame of brood to try and get them to cluster around.

What you don't want to do is to use an insecticide that will contaminate the honey, as other bees will surely end up robbing it out when you are done.

Otherwise, a can of CO2 or dump some dry ice in the cavity at night.

There is another trick involving a 20lb tank of propane and a roman candle....but i don't recommend it 

deknow


----------



## sleepy (Nov 23, 2014)

deknow said:


> A few options...
> 
> 1. Run them out of the cavity with beego (butyeric acid)
> 2. Slowly fill the cavity with sand (hopefully running the bees out in the process)
> ...



Thanks for your advice I hope it works.

I also heard that petrol fumes works in killing the bees and might not leave a toxic residue on the combs.

Will try some things and let you know what worked


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

If you can drill a hole through the outside wall at the bottom of the nest, then you can puff smoke into the nest. If you puff smoke into the nest for 2 +/- hours you will eventually drive all the bees out. Then seal the hole so they cannot get back in.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Take all advice with a grain of salt. I don't think you will drive them out with smoke or BeeGo. I would do a very long and hard search. I wouldn't be surprised because of them not letting you do any tear out. That you end up using the skull and crossbones.


----------



## Zookeep (Sep 22, 2011)

I have done 43 removals in 3 years and I can say that the smoke trick even with a hive thats been there for a year or more will work. I have done it more then a few times


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

Would pouring in liquid nitrogen damage the wall?


----------

